# 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T Factory oil fill



## bubbasuwannee (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry for the new be question. New to VW's and did some searching. I'm not due for an oil change yet, but always like to keep a quart in the trunk in case I need some. 
The manual says 5W-40, but the only 5w-40 I could find was Mobil 1 for Diesel trucks at Wal-mart. Mobil 1 has 0w-40 that's VW 502 approved. 
I plan to change the oil at 5k intervals and let the dealer change at the 10k, 20k and 30k, so I also don't want to be swapping oil types.
Any help to get me started is appreciated.


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T Factory oil fill (bubbasuwannee)*

You should use Castrol 5W-40 Syntech. It's available at Advanced Auto. Get the oil filter at partsgeek.com - they have the OEM, and change at 5K. Keep all receipts, etc. I use a mity vac to vac the oil out from the dipstick and the oil filter is mounted topside - no getting under the vehicle so very easy.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T Factory oil fill (ccmnova)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccmnova* »_You should use Castrol 5W-40 Syntech.









Syntec is one of the worst oils for this engine. 
I recommend you use a better european synthetic.. such as LubroMoly, Motul, Pentosin, or German Castrol. Might not be so easy to find- but anything can be ordered.


----------



## bubbasuwannee (Sep 18, 2009)

Can't you find the German Castrol at Advance/Autozone? I thought I read that somewhere. And Rotella is another option? I can't believe oil is such an issue for these cars.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T Factory oil fill (bubbasuwannee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bubbasuwannee* »_Sorry for the new be question. New to VW's and did some searching. I'm not due for an oil change yet, but always like to keep a quart in the trunk in case I need some. 
The manual says 5W-40, but the only 5w-40 I could find was Mobil 1 for Diesel trucks at Wal-mart. Mobil 1 has 0w-40 that's VW 502 approved. 
I plan to change the oil at 5k intervals and let the dealer change at the 10k, 20k and 30k, so I also don't want to be swapping oil types.
Any help to get me started is appreciated.









Mobil 1 TDT 5W40 is an excellent oil and is more shear stable and has higher anti wear additives than M1 0W40. I would use the TDT over the M1 0W40.
I would suggest the first thing you want to decide is do you want to use a VW 502 oil? If you do, you will have receipts for warranty purposes but your choices are pretty limited. 502 is a pretty low bar to meet and most have high temperature high shear viscosity in the 3.5 cp range. Some of the oils others mentioned would work for 502 oils. I would not use the syntec 5W40 personally. It is not up to the challenge for the 2.0 FSI but I haven't seen 2.0 TSI UOAs (I expect fuel dilution and shearing to be similar however). For the FSI, German Castrol (0W30 that must say "made in germany" on the back in small print) and Motul are leading the way for 502 oils based on the data we have so far (go for the high end Motul oils which have more ester base stocks and better additives).
If you are o.k. with using non-502 oils (of course you could always have 502 oil receipts by purchasing and returning 502 oil) you have lots of good options: Redline 5W40, Amsoil DEO 5W40, Rotella synthetic 5W40, Motul 300V, M1 TDT 5W40, Renewable Lubricants Biosyn 5W40 should all do well.
If you do go with 10k intervals I would strongly suggest getting a UOA at the 5k mile mark for your first run(s). You may find that your oil is worn out at 5k and that running to 10k would be a mistake. The FSI shears down some 502 oils very, very fast and even the most shear stable ultra strong oils are beat up as well.
I would also not have the oil changed by the dealer. Too many bad stories out there of them doing more damage than help. Better to learn to do it yourself or have an indy VW shop do it IMO. Remember the golden rule, "A VW that never visits the dealer is a happy VW" (assuming the maintenance is done on time by someone else of course).


----------



## bubbasuwannee (Sep 18, 2009)

I couldn't find any of the "made in Germany" Castrol oils at either Advance or Autozone. I did find the Syntec 5W-40 and picked up a quart just to add if it gets low. 
I did see Rottella T Synthetic 5W-40 for $19.99 for a gallon. So this isn't 502 approved? The Mobil1 5W-40 Diesel oil is also available, but didn't say 502 approved. 
If these 502 oils don't work so well, why is VW pushing them? Kinda doesn't make sense to me. I've always ran Mobil 1 full syntheitc in my other Turbo cars with no problems.
Sorry, for the ignorance in regards to VWs; trying to soak all of this in. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T Factory oil fill (rickjaguar)*

castrol 5W-40 is the oil recommended for this vehicle and it's the oil my dealer uses for the 10K changes - it's also written on the oil cap ! Make sure you use 502 approved and keep the receipts. I'm sure there are much better oils out there to use such as Redline, Amsoil, etc. that you could use if you want.


----------



## bubbasuwannee (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup, it says VW 502 on the back.


----------

